# Fritzbox 7170 gegen von T-com gestellten Router



## N1lle (10. Februar 2009)

Also mein Vater hat den Vertrag von Freenet zu T-Online gewechselt. Soweit so gut. Aber er will auch den Router der mitgeliefert wird benutzen, ich aber weiter die Fritzbox, ich bin mir sicher das es W irgendwas Speedport wird. Ich hatte schon oft genug Ärger mit solchen Dingern, also schreibt mir nen Haufen Argumente damit ich mein Dad überzeugen kann die Fritzbox zu benutzen.

PS: Weiß noch nicht genau welcher Router es wird sobald ich mehr weiß Edit ichs.


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. Februar 2009)

Du kannst die Fritzbox auf jeden fall weiter benutzen. Diese bietet zu dem auch viel mehr Sicherheit, und wird auch bestimmt noch ein bischen aus der Leitung "rauskitzeln"


----------



## N1lle (10. Februar 2009)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Du kannst die Fritzbox auf jeden fall weiter benutzen. Diese bietet zu dem auch viel mehr Sicherheit, und wird auch bestimmt noch ein bischen aus der Leitung "rauskitzeln"




Des weiter benutzen des weiß ich ja. Danke für des Argument mit Sicherheit. 
Außerdem finde ich es W Lan besser


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Februar 2009)

was ist noch zu sagen..das Design der Oberfläche ist übersichtlicher, die Einstellungen gehen besser von der Hand. die Box wird regelmäßig geupdatet...ich hatte mal von Samsung einen Router die Oberfläche und die Installation war eine Katastrophe...für mich die beste Box überhaupt..


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (10. Februar 2009)

Öhem, Einspruch, war bis zum Abschluss meines T-Home-Entertain-Vertrages mit VDSL 25 und Fernsehen über´s Internet auch ausgewiesener T-Com Router-Feind und wollte nie und nimmer meine 7170 hergeben, da dieselbige aber kein DSL 25 kann, blieb mir nix anderes übrig und ich muss eingestehen, so schlecht, wie se immer geredet werden, sind die Telekom-Teile nicht, zumindest der Speedport 721v nicht, den ich momentan im Einsatz habe.

Und ratet mal, wer den 721v und 920er baut...
AVM 

Menu ist übersichtlich, Portfreigaben gehen locker von der Hand, Trafficshaping etc ist eingebaut, VOIP funzt einwandfrei (ich hab noch ein Analog-Fax und noch ein analoges Mobiltelefon nebst meiner ISDN-Anlage)  in 6 Monaten kein einziger Reset nötig, da gibt´s nicht wirklich was zu maulen!

Greetz


----------



## N1lle (10. Februar 2009)

Ja aber siehste sin ja auch von AVM gebaut. Aber wir haben jetzt en 6000er und bleiben auch beim 6000er


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. Februar 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Ja aber siehste sin ja auch von AVM gebaut. Aber wir haben jetzt en 6000er und bleiben auch beim 6000er



Es gibt zahlreiche argumente... z.B. hat die FritzBox! WPA2, hat der Router von T-com das auch ?


----------



## D.I.Y (10. Februar 2009)

Also ich denk mal schon, weil mein billiger Speedport W501V kann auch WPA2.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (10. Februar 2009)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Es gibt zahlreiche argumente... z.B. hat die FritzBox! WPA2, hat der Router von T-com das auch ?




aber klar doch, ich wüsste eigentlich nicht wirklich noch nen aktuellen Router, egal ob D-Link oder wie immer se auch heissen, der kein WPA unterstützt!


Greetz


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. Februar 2009)

gibts bestimmt


----------



## N1lle (10. Februar 2009)

hatten bei meiner mum nen t sinus 1028 oda so und w lan technisch  größter scheiss schlechter datendurchsatz und alle paar stunden überhitzt

Ich kann die Fritzbox als Repeater benutzen. also wenn ich den neuen Router krieg und der des Repeaten auch unterstützt kann ich den dafür benutzen??


----------



## PrimeCool3r (10. Februar 2009)

ich denke schon, aber wenn du ein Speedport W701V bekommst, kannst du auch die Fritz.Box software auf den Speedport aufspielen! Damit sollte es auf jede fall gehen..
Außerdem ist das Fritz menu viel besser zu bedienen


----------



## INU.ID (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo.



Crackgamer schrieb:


> Diese bietet zu dem auch viel mehr Sicherheit, und wird auch bestimmt noch ein bischen aus der Leitung "rauskitzeln"



Das die FB "viel mehr Sicherheit" bietet ist mir neu, kann aber sein. Was nicht sein kann ist das die FB mehr Leistung aus der Leitung "rauskitzelt". Durch die hohe Eigendämpfung aller Fritz-Boxen liegt deren Leistung *teils deutlich* unter den Speedport-Modems/Routern. Mein Speedport synchronisiert zb. mit min. 1MBit/s mehr als es meine Fritz-Boxen - egal welche FB ich nehme (meine neuste FB ist die FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7270)

Also rein vom Durchsatz her - gerade bei kritischen (grenzwertige  Leistungswerte) 6/16Mbit Leitungen - ist ein Speedport spürbar schneller als eine Fritz-Box.


MFG


----------



## N1lle (10. Februar 2009)

wenn ich jetzt dann den Speedport hernehmen würde und die FB als Repeater wird des dann wieder eingedämmt``???
+

Wobei ich dazu sagen muss das der T-com Knotenpunkt nur 20 Meter entfernt von mir ist und ich atm mein dsl 6000 als dsl 7500 ansehen kann


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Februar 2009)

Es ist doch eigentlich völlig egal, hauptsache der Router ist schnell, sicher, leise, verbraucht nicht zu viel Strom und er sollte viele Anschlüsse haben....


----------



## N1lle (10. Februar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Es ist doch eigentlich völlig egal, hauptsache der Router ist schnell, sicher, leise, verbraucht nicht zu viel Strom und er sollte viele Anschlüsse haben....




Ich will ja meine Fritzbox Casemodden WaKü drauf und OC´n^^

EDIT: Ich hab da Kekse im Ofen die backen eigentlich mit 600Grad wenn aber mein Vater die Mikro anmacht dann backen sie nur noch mit 180 Grad  kann ich in der Zentralsteuereinheit, auch Fritzbox, Prioritäten setzen, dass ich mit 400 grad backe und er mit 200 grad. Hoffe irgwer verstehts.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Also mein Vater hat den Vertrag von Freenet zu T-Online gewechselt. Soweit so gut. Aber er will auch den Router der mitgeliefert wird benutzen, ich aber weiter die Fritzbox, ich bin mir sicher das es W irgendwas Speedport wird. Ich hatte schon oft genug Ärger mit solchen Dingern, also schreibt mir nen Haufen Argumente damit ich mein Dad überzeugen kann die Fritzbox zu benutzen.
> 
> PS: Weiß noch nicht genau welcher Router es wird sobald ich mehr weiß Edit ichs.


Am besten wird es sein,wenn du zu deinem vater sagst:Never change a running system!
Weitere argumente sehe ich keine.Da der knotenpunkt bei euch wohl nicht weit weg ist,spielt das eingebaute modem keine so große rolle (das modem der fritzbox ist einfach nur grottig,die router-funktionen dafür top)



N1lle schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich hab da Kekse im Ofen die backen eigentlich mit 600Grad wenn aber mein Vater die Mikro anmacht dann backen sie nur noch mit 180 Grad  kann ich in der Zentralsteuereinheit, auch Fritzbox, Prioritäten setzen, dass ich mit 400 grad backe und er mit 200 grad. Hoffe irgwer verstehts.


Sozusagen eine bandbreitenlimitierung bzw -begrenzung für bestimmte pc`s im netzwerk.
Das geht leider nicht.Die bandbreite wird dynamisch verteilt.Wenn du zuweisen willst,mußt du einen pc als router einrichten und das ganze via proxy lösen.(meines wissens)


----------



## N1lle (10. Februar 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sozusagen eine bandbreitenlimitierung bzw -begrenzung für bestimmte pc`s im netzwerk.
> Das geht leider nicht.Die bandbreite wird dynamisch verteilt.Wenn du zuweisen willst,mußt du einen pc als router einrichten und das ganze via proxy lösen.(meines wissens)



Könnts auch sein, dass W-Lan automatisch benachteiligt wird?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Könnts auch sein, dass W-Lan automatisch benachteiligt wird?


Nicht wirklich.Die bandbreite wird im gesammten netzwerk gleich verteilt,egal ob verdrahtet oder wlan.
Du könntest höchstens versuchen das w-lan auf z.b. nominell 2mbit zu drosseln,was aber unmöglich sein dürfte.Dann hätte die kabelverbindung aber einen vorteil.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Februar 2009)

Du könntest das Agument bringen, dass die Fritz Box fast überalle Testsieger ist.


----------



## Lassreden (10. Februar 2009)

Die Fritzbox ist die beste Box überhaupt einfach schnell und Kompackt der nachteil der preis sonst das Beste überhaupt

hab eine 3170 hab mich tierich geärgert das der 7170 150€ gekostet hat und ich meine 3170 100€gekauft habe


----------



## N1lle (10. Februar 2009)

was kann ich dann für nen ovp speedport verlangen???


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (11. Februar 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> was kann ich dann für nen ovp speedport verlangen???




Kommt immer drauf an, welcher Speedport, sonst hilft immer das hier:
eBay: speedport, Computer, Handy Organizer, TV, Video Elektronik


----------



## N1lle (12. Februar 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an, welcher Speedport, sonst hilft immer das hier:
> eBay: speedport, Computer, Handy Organizer, TV, Video Elektronik




Was T-Online stellt nen 29-70 Euro Router und von 1und1, Freenet  oda sonst was kriegt man meistens ne Fritzbox die über 100 Euro kostet???


----------



## Overlocked (12. Februar 2009)

Mit Vertrag Der W920V kostet im Laden 230€, der W721V 180€. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich noch nie Probleme mit den Speedports hatte. Diese funktionieren alle wunderbar, neuste Sicherheitsstandards usw. Die WLAN Reichweite beträgt auf "Medium" satte 50 Meter. Alles Top und die Performance stimmt auch


----------



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2009)

Die T-Com geräte werden Teilweise von AVM gefertigt. Also sind auch Fritzboxen. halt nur in nem anderen Gehäuse und umgelabelt. 
Der 701V ist sogar schneller im "Hochfahren" und WLAN-/Inetverbindung aufbauen als die Fritzbox 3070.


----------



## PrimeCool3r (12. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die T-Com geräte werden Teilweise von AVM gefertigt. Also sind auch Fritzboxen. halt nur in nem anderen Gehäuse und umgelabelt.
> Der 701V ist sogar schneller im "Hochfahren" und WLAN-/Inetverbindung aufbauen als die Fritzbox 3070.



Deswegen kann man ja, wenn man glück hat und den richtigen Speedport erwischt auf diesen die Fritz.Box Software aufspielen.


----------



## Overlocked (12. Februar 2009)

Wieso denn. Die Speedports sind direkt auf die Anwendung an einem T Anschluss zugeschnitten. Andere Firmware ist Gift.


----------

